# JUST PURCHASED 02 NISSAN MAXIMA



## ericsrmd (Feb 26, 2011)

I RECENTLY PURCHASED A 2002 MAXIMA AND WAS WONDERING WITH 138,000 MILES. WHAT ARE SOME THINGS THAT I SHOULD CHECK OR HAVE CHECKED/CHANGED ON THIS CAR. I REALLY DONT HAVE MUCH INFORMATION FROM THE PREVIOUS OWNER HOWEVER THE CAR RUNS GREAT. GENERAL WHEN I BUY CARS I LIKE TO HAVE SOME SORT OF SERVICE RECORD BUT WAS UBABLE WITH THIS PURCHASE. SHOULD I HAVE THE CAR SERVICED WITH THE DEALER OR JUST RIDE UNTIL SOMETHING FAILS. PLEASE HELP. I WANT THE CAR TO LAST FOR A WHILE. ALSO THE CAR HAS AN INJEN COLD AIR INTAKE ON IT. (WHATEVER THAT IS) LOL!!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cold air intake replaces the stock air cleaner assy. from the factory to reduce intake restriction and create more horsepower...allegedly. Stock air cleaner boxes are more than efficient for most drivers. For continued, high RPM driving, the aftermarket intakes and air filters will typically show power gains over the factory stock system. For those aftermarket systems that use oil-coated cloth air filters, oil contamination of the mass air sensor's hotwire can be an issue. Also, many let more dirt into the engine compared to stock filters. 

The 2002-2003 Maximas were the last built in Japan, which is a good thing for you. Their 3.5L VQ's don't appear to have the upper timing chain tensioner problems of their US built variants. Being at the end of that model series, most of the "bugs" had been worked out of it. Other than some issues with brake rotor pulsation, I don't recall any major issues on the 02-03's. 

Maintenance is routine. Follow the manufacturer's service schedule for your mileage, listed in the owner's manual, and you'll be fine. You may want to have it checked over for any existing problems by a shop you trust being that you just purchased it. Also, you are best to stick with genuine Nissan or OEM parts, such as NGK spark plugs, Bando or Nissan drive belts, etc. If you have an auto trans, stick with Nissan Type "D" ATF or and aftermarket ATF that is specifically Dexron II compatable, like Valvoline's MaxLife ATF. Dexron III/Mercon has a thicker viscosity and tends to cause valve sticking in the valve body. While the VQ35DE will run on regular fuel, I believe premium is recommended and you may experience better performance with it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Really there are no 'major' issues. I can only think of 2 that most complain about.

1-Higher than normal oil consumption due to front precats failing and essentially wearing the exhaust rings down...resulting in oil leaking into the exhaust.
**Fixed by replacing precat or by installing headers...

2-Poor spark plug seals in the valve cover on rear side (closest to firewall). Check your #5 coil pack (closest to intake throttle body side). My #5 is drowning in oil.
**Fixed by replacing valve cover. 2004 Maxima (A34) valve covers were engineered better and do a better job of preventing the seal failure again. Not to mention the A34 valve covers are _*half*_ the cost of an A33 valve cover!!


Have fun with it!


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

The Injen is not a true cold air intake, you'd be better off converting it to a SRI instead. 

Get a code reader, you are about at the mileage when you might start getting pre-cat and secondary O2 SES lights. Much easier to use a code reader than have to run down to AutoZone or pay the dealer or a mechanic every time you get an SES light.


----------

